# Javaanwendung in Windowsregistry integrieren



## Math66 (10. Mai 2005)

hallo, ich hab ne anwendung geschrieben und möchte jetzt bestimmte dateiendnugen mit meiner applikation öffnen. wie würde ich das wohl in die registry eintragen? soll unter windows funktionieren. kann man das auch automatisieren? also in der bat datei oder sowas?

danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Mai 2005)

Ich habe mal ein wenig in der Registry gekramt und bspw. das .nrg-Format von Nero Burning Rom das gefunden:


> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.nrg]
> @="NeroImageType"
> ...



Ganz oben erste Zeile ist die Versionsnummer von Regedit (WindowsXP)
Der erste Schlüssel ist für die Dateiendung, der zweite für das Icon, welches diesem Format zugewiesen werden soll.
Die nächsten drei Schlüssel sagen, was passieren soll, wenn man eine Datei mit dieser Endung per Doppelklick öffnen will. Der Rest sagt mir erst mal nichts.
Probiere es aus, mach aber vorher eine Sicherung der Registry bzw. der Datenbank.


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (11. Mai 2005)

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d...sics_extending/fileassociations/fileassoc.asp


----------

